# Set motherboard on Anti-static bag or motherboard box?



## CDdude55 (Jan 28, 2008)

When i get a new CPU i need to take it out of the case(Intel). Should i put it on a Static bag or just lay it on the motherboards box?


----------



## spud107 (Jan 28, 2008)

any will do, as long as its not carpet.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 28, 2008)

I ususally use the motherboard box with the static bag on it.I would'nt worry too much about handling it,i've never had a board die from static.


----------



## CH33T03S (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it is a safe practice to use the anti static bag.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 28, 2008)

i always just set it on the desk or my hardwood floor and continue lol, I also boot it up just to make sure it seems the CPU before i put it together, nothing more annoying than taking it apart to fix something


----------



## Darknova (Jan 28, 2008)

Wood, cardboard, paper or anti-static bag.

Don't put it on anything else.


----------



## EnglishLion (Jan 31, 2008)

Just don't spit on it, should be OK then!


----------



## btarunr (Jan 31, 2008)

box/bag no difference, just touch the metal cage of your case first.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

i never ground myself out, and never had a problem, after you disconnect the PSU, just press the power button to drain any power left in it


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 31, 2008)

i put the foam that the mobo was sitting on in the box on top of the box  sit the static bag on top of that and then mount my hsf

that keeps me from scratching off traces or pushing caps back out of the board if they have long feet


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 31, 2008)

Any reason why the mobo needs to come out of the case to replace the CPU????

I just disconnect mine and lay the case on its side and do my work...stand it up and plug it back in....less romm for error.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually you should NOT put in on top of the antistatic bag, as the surface is conductive, so box is best  (or that I've heard, should be easy to test with a multimeter, but I'm feeling lazy now )


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 31, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Any reason why the mobo needs to come out of the case to replace the CPU????
> 
> I just disconnect mine and lay the case on its side and do my work...stand it up and plug it back in....less romm for error.



Well, with Intel CPUs you pretty much have to. There HSF are very crap and need to support the underside of the mobo just to put it back on (or have somthing uder it). Thats one reason i love AMD HSF.


----------



## BullGod (Feb 1, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Well, with Intel CPUs you pretty much have to. There HSF are very crap and need to support the underside of the mobo just to put it back on (or have somthing uder it). Thats one reason i love AMD HSF.



I'm pretty sure you can install an Intel cooler without getting the board out. But whatever. Just use the box, you'll be fine...


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2008)

Play safe, use a anti static bag every time!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Play safe, use a anti static bag every time!



Yeah.  I do that.  I go outside and ground myself and have a picnic with my computer on the grass.  The food and drink?  Isopropyl Alcohol and Arctic Silver 5...  tasty.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 1, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah.  I do that.  I go outside and ground myself and have a picnic with my computer on the grass.  The food and drink?  Isopropyl Alcohol and Arctic Silver 5...  tasty.



AC MX2 is better


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 1, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> AC MX2 is better



I like the taste and price of AS5.  MX2 came out after my computer was built...  so I kinda just say screw it.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 1, 2008)

BullGod said:


> I'm pretty sure you can install an Intel cooler without getting the board out. But whatever. Just use the box, you'll be fine...



You can quite easily, no need to take the board out. I do that....even though I lose most of the skin on my fingers when I do lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 1, 2008)

Darknova said:


> You can quite easily, no need to take the board out. I do that....even though I lose most of the skin on my fingers when I do lol.



Thats because you are supposed to use a screwdriver.  What i did with my cpu was get a piece of sheet metal, cut it out to be like a "double screwdriver"  so i could push down with one force, and the cooler pops off like that.

Edit:  If not clear think of a "U" shape.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 1, 2008)

So should i leave it in the case or take it out? It would be better not to but which do you think i should take it out?


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 1, 2008)

Leave it in case, saves you a lot of trouble


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 1, 2008)

i just put it on my wooden desk


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 1, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> Leave it in case, saves you a lot of trouble



But the HSF pins you need to push down on really hard. And even when you need to get the cpu lever down you need to push very hard.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 1, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> But the HSF pins you need to push down on really hard. And even when you need to get the cpu lever down you need to push very hard.



Erm....not hard enough to break anything thats for sure.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 1, 2008)

I take my mobo out when I switch CPU's. I set them on my desk, with no box or anti-static bag


----------



## rampage (Feb 1, 2008)

you  can uses either or both.......   i normaly site my delicate pc parts somwhere where they wont get crushed (yes ive steped on a mobo b4) and on a pice of cardboard box


----------



## Frick (Feb 1, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Erm....not hard enough to break anything thats for sure.



Only the pins themselves. Broke one when i installed my Freezer 7 Pro, so now I just use 3 of them. Work's like a charm though, but it was slightly annyoing.


----------



## bassmasta (Feb 1, 2008)

wait, what is the problem with carpets, exactly?


----------



## icon57 (Feb 1, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I ususally use the motherboard box with the static bag on it.I would'nt worry too much about handling it,i've never had a board die from static.



i have had 2 die from static, and both were in a case at the time, and both were powered off...so it does happen take my word for it...in fact the 2nd time was just last week.


----------

